# Sorry



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Been out past 2 weeks because of a small stroke......back now but takes me time to type.

Dennis


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Hope you have a full recovery.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Whitewolf, sorry to hear about the stroke, I hope you make a speedy recovery!

Darren


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

You don't have to be sorry we are glad your back.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Praying for your full recovery.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Aw man, glad you're back. We don't appreciate the simple things until they are gone. I hope you recover swiftly and fully.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I hope you recover quickly.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Well.... As long as you're sorry... Then I guess it's ok.. Just Mess'in.. Hope you are doing well, and good luck on your recovery..


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Get well soon and do some shooting therapy. They are therapy bands. lol


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I hope you recover good, shooting and forum is a good idea !


----------

